# per WLAN: Online spielen ~ BF3 etc.



## Otep (18. Februar 2013)

Guten Tag,

Ich werde im Mai umziehen, leider wird es voraussichtlich nicht möglich sein die PC's per Patchkabel ans Inet zu bringen...
Ich muss nun in die PC's (zwei an der Zahl) WLan Adapter einbauen, die Frage ist nun welche nehme ich? Stick oder PCIe?

Kurz zur örtlichen Gegebenheit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe 100MBit über KabelD, ans "Modem" kommt ein NetGear RangeMax WNR3500 Router...

Welche Adapter würdet Ihr empfehlen? Das Budget für beide PC's sollte nicht 100€ überschreiten...
Kabel legen ist nicht möglich... und ein Koaxkabel fürs Modem legen zu lassen würde mich 200€ kosten damit ich den Router ins Büro stellen kann... wäre dem Vermieter aber nicht so recht...

MfG

Otep


----------



## MyArt (18. Februar 2013)

2 billige mit 300 Mbps oder 150 Mbps reichen doch vollkommen


----------



## Lowpinger (18. Februar 2013)

weder noch, kauf dir 2 PowerLAN Adapter und fertig, keine kabel zu verlegen, kein lästiges WLAN, stecker rein router und rechner ran fertig


----------



## MyArt (18. Februar 2013)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> weder noch, kauf dir 2 PowerLAN Adapter und fertig, keine kabel zu verlegen, kein lästiges WLAN, stecker rein router und rechner ran fertig


 
& den Nachbarn gleich die Daten liefern 

Woher willst du wissen das das Stromnetz da zusammen hängt?


----------



## Ratzel101106 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele auch BF3 über Wlan... ohne Probleme. Ich besitze eine Pci Wlan Karte von Hama mit drei Antennen...
Der Grund warum ich mir eine Karte gekauft hatte, war der: In meiner alten Wohnung gab es kein Internet und ich bin bei meinem Nachbarn ins Wlan rein. Der hatte seinen Router im Keller seines Hauses auf der anderen Straßenseite... wie dem auch sei. Mit nem stinknormalen Wlan-Usb-Stick von Dlink hatte ich keine Verbindung oder eine nur sehr schlechte und immer Probleme. Deswegen hab ich mir eine PCI Karte zugelegt und eine der drei daran befindlichen Antennen mit einem Kabel verlängert. SO konnte ich die Antenne mit Hilfe eines 8 m langen Kabels heraus aus dem Fenster führen und hatte immer 4 von 6 Strichen Empfang. Also wenn du flexibel sein willst und das Optimale aus deiner WLAN Karte rausholen wills kann ich dir das nur empfehlen weil du so solange probieren kannst bis du das beste Ergebnis hast was Empfangsleistung angeht. Aber bei dir sollte es auch ohne gehn. Ich denke bei dir reicht ein stinknormaler Wlan stick.
Die zu überbrückende Entfernung ist so gering. Es macht auch viel aus wie du deine Antenne am Router ausrichtest... du wirst dich wundern. Probieren geht über studieren.

LG Ratze


----------



## Otep (18. Februar 2013)

Hm, das mit dem DLan müsste ich versuchen... wäre aber die teurere Lösung oder liege ich da falsch? Zudem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob die Elektroinstallation optimal ist da es sich ums BJ 1949 handelt... ist zwar alles Saniert worden... aber der "Elektriker" war wohl ein Bekannter 

Allerdings wäre die DLan wohl die "stabilere" Lösung...


----------



## Lowpinger (18. Februar 2013)

der stromzähler is die physikalische grenze die NICHT überschritten wird, d.h das inet/lan wird nur inhalb des stromkreises geshared, zudem kann man die adapter verschlüsseln und was du vllt vergisst der nachbar müsste innerhalb des stromkreises sitzen + bräuchte identische adapter + passwort, wirste selber merken, geht nich 

@otep: kommt drauf an wie schnell dein DLAN sein soll, es gibt mittlerweile sehr gute starterkits (2adapter) mit 200 bzw 500Mbits für nichtmal 100€, unter anderem AVM, DLink und Devolo


----------



## MyArt (18. Februar 2013)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> der stromzähler is die physikalische grenze die NICHT überschritten wird



NICHT! Als Wenn die Daten am Stromzähler sagen, "hier gehts nicht weiter"...


Wie gesagt, ich würde einfache WLan-Sticks deiner Wahl testen. Sind nicht teuer und die Distanz ist ein Witz! Warum mehr Geld ausgeben?


----------



## Lowpinger (18. Februar 2013)

weil WLAN dauerhaft anfällig, sei es durch fremde funknetze oder geräte die auf selber frequenz funken oder der nachbar die mikrowelle anschmeisst oder iwelche anderen geräte im 2,5Ghz dazwischen hauen

DLAN ist und bleibt die bessere alternative

und nein der stromzähler sagt nix, du solltest dich vllt vorher mit der materie auseinandersetzen bevor leuten die schlechtere alternative aufhilfst


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. Februar 2013)

Kann dir DLan auch nur empfehlen. Hab das jetzt 2 Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden. War vorher eher skeptisch, was DLan anbelangt. Da dachte ich mir: Das Zeug gibts jetzt bestimmt 10 Jahre. Das muss ausgereift sein.

Und das ist es auf jeden Fall. Von mir gibts ne empfehlung.


----------



## Otep (18. Februar 2013)

Hm, vielleicht werde ich wenn es so weit ist einfach beides versuchen... gute WLan PCie Karten und ein gutes DLan 500 Starter Kit...
Alternativ werde ich den Vermieter dazu drängen die Verkabelung des Koax ins Büro zu verlegen... darum ist es ja ein Büro


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2013)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> weil WLAN dauerhaft anfällig, sei es durch fremde funknetze oder geräte die auf selber frequenz funken oder der nachbar die mikrowelle anschmeisst oder iwelche anderen geräte im 2,5Ghz dazwischen hauen
> 
> DLAN ist und bleibt die bessere alternative
> 
> und nein der stromzähler sagt nix, du solltest dich vllt vorher mit der materie auseinandersetzen bevor leuten die schlechtere alternative aufhilfst


 

Ich würde auch DLAN empfehlen wenn eine normale Verkabelung nicht möglich ist. Aber die von Dir genannten Störeffekte können auch bei DLAN auftreten und nein am Stromzähler ist nicht zwingend Schluss, was aber nicht schlimmer ist als WLAN, wenn man es verschlüsselt, weil das WLAN-Signal ja auch nicht an der Haustür aufhört.

PowerLAN
PowerLAN


----------



## MyArt (18. Februar 2013)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> weil WLAN dauerhaft anfällig, sei es durch fremde funknetze oder geräte die auf selber frequenz funken oder der nachbar die mikrowelle anschmeisst oder iwelche anderen geräte im 2,5Ghz dazwischen hauen
> 
> DLAN ist und bleibt die bessere alternative
> 
> und nein der stromzähler sagt nix, du solltest dich vllt vorher mit der materie auseinandersetzen bevor leuten die schlechtere alternative aufhilfst



Dann denk gern nochmal nach. Zu den Stromzählern geht meist ein Anschluss der dann an die jeweiligen Parteien geteilt wird. 
Wäre ja noch schöner wenn jede Wohnung ein eigenes Kabel hat . Aber deine Leitung ist sicherlich von den anderen getrennt 

In wiefern ist die wesentlich kostengünstigere Alternative schlechter? Die Microwelle? 
Super, hat mein WLan noch nie gestört und das mit der Fequenz meinst du jetzt nicht ernst oder? 99% der WLan Router suchen den besten Kanal selbst...
Aber empfehle den TE ruhig Hardware die einfach nicht nötig ist. 

Ich sage nicht das DLan schlecht ist, ich meine nur das es in diesem Fall Geldverschwendung ist und man soviel nicht ausgeben brauch.


----------



## Slasher_78 (18. Februar 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht das DLan schlecht ist, ich meine nur das es in diesem Fall Geldverschwendung ist und man soviel nicht ausgeben brauch.


 
Das seh ich auch so, ein Starterkit kostet so viel wie 8 Nullachtfuffzehn 150er Sticks, die bei der Entfernung vollkommen ausreichen. Ich würde trotzdem vorher vlt. mal empfehlen mit dem Smartphone in der Bude nach vorhandenen WLANS zu scannen. Wenn da denn so 20 Stück auf der Liste sind, die alle 75% anzeigen würde ich dann doch zum DLAN greifen!


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich würde DLAN vorschlagen. Wir reden hier schliesslich von einer 100Mbit Anbindung von Kabel D. 
Mit einem 150 Mbit Wlan-Stick wird man nie die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen können, auch ein 300 Mbit Wlan-Stick/Karte muss schon eine sehr gute Empfangsstärke haben um 100Mbit konstant übertragen zu können, Eigene Erfahrung bei einen 100mbit Glasfaseranschluss. 
Es könnte natürlich sein dass bei mir Konflikte mit anderen Netzwerken auftreten, vor der Umstellung auf Dlan hat mein Sitecom Extendet Range Stick 16 Netzwerke der Nachbarn gefunden. 
Seit ich ein 500Mbit Dlan Set installiert habe geht alles problemlos. Okay, es kostet vllt ein bisschen mehr aber... Bei so einer Internetanbindung ist das mMn. die beste Lösung.


----------



## Slasher_78 (18. Februar 2013)

Klar, wenn man die 100MBit auch ausreizt, was in 99,9% der Fälle nicht der Fall ist. So nach dem Motto mein Porsche fährt 350 Sachen, aber ich trau mich nur innerorts zu fahren...


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2013)

Naja aber wenn mein Anschluss 100Mbit/s packt würde es mich schon nerven wenn über XY-LAN nur 70Mbit/s ankommen. Auch wenn ich es in den meisten Fällen nicht ausnutze bzw. ausnutzen kann, weil die Gegenstelle (Server) nicht die nötige Bandbreite liefert.


----------



## Slasher_78 (18. Februar 2013)

Kann ich einerseits nachvollziehen (bin Techniker), andererseits hab ich grad den Italiener mit Ferrari vor Augen...(Ihr wisst schon der mit dem kleinen Gehänge)

P.S.: Damit ist natürlich nicht der TE gemeint!

Letztenendes ist die Frage wieviele Geräte insgesamt ziehen sollen. In modernen Zeiten kommt da ja einiges zusammen. Smartphone, Fernseher, Kühschrank, Fensterrollos, Licht, Kaffeemaschine, PC, Konsole usw. Aber wenn ichs richtig gelesen hab solls ja nur ein Büro sein, mit einem? PC. Da würd ich auch stinkig werden wenn deswegen nur 70 statt 100 ankommen...


----------



## MyArt (18. Februar 2013)

Rein Theoretisch sollten mit dem 300Mbit/s ein Nettodurchsatz von 100-130Mbit/s möglich sein. Je nachdem wie gut das Signal ankommt.

Einfach mal einen 300Mbit/s Stick bestellen und testen. Falls es nicht reicht kann der Stick ja zurück gehen und du setzt auf DLan (:


----------



## KastenBier (18. Februar 2013)

D-Lan ist auf jeden Fall eine feine Alternative. Sofern die Infrastruktur vorhanden ist, hast du ein stabiles, schnelles, und latenzarmes Vergnügen. Natürlich ist die Investitionssumme etwas höher als beim W-Lan, dafür hast du aber auch keinerlei Störungen, sofern du an deinem Stromkreis nicht 3 Heizpilze betreibst.

Wer bei D-Lan über Datenanfälligkeit spricht, und im nächsten Satz dann W-Lan in den Himmel lobt, der scheint auch irgendwas nicht ganz verstanden zu haben. Darüber hinaus mögliche Störungen durch andere W-Lan Netze die auf den gleichen Kanälen funken. Ich würde mir das Ganze 2 mal überlegen.


----------



## MyArt (18. Februar 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> D-Lan ist auf jeden Fall eine feine Alternative. Sofern die Infrastruktur vorhanden ist, hast du ein stabiles, schnelles, und latenzarmes Vergnügen. Natürlich ist die Investitionssumme etwas höher als beim W-Lan, dafür hast du aber auch keinerlei Störungen, sofern du an deinem Stromkreis nicht 3 Heizpilze betreibst.
> 
> Wer bei D-Lan über Datenanfälligkeit spricht, und im nächsten Satz dann W-Lan in den Himmel lobt, der scheint auch irgendwas nicht ganz verstanden zu haben. Darüber hinaus mögliche Störungen durch andere W-Lan Netze die auf den gleichen Kanälen funken. Ich würde mir das Ganze 2 mal überlegen.


 
Möglicherweise hast du es nicht mit bekommen, es ging mir darum zu sagen das DLan eben nicht wirklich sicherer ist. Und der "Datenkreis" eben nicht an dem Stromzähler stoppt. Auch bei Nutzung von DLan sollte eine Verschlüsselung klar sein, grade in Mietwohnungen. 

Zumal ich mal ganz dreist behaupte das der TE ein Smartphone besitzt und seine Wohnung deswegen trotzdem mit WLan versorgt!


----------



## KastenBier (18. Februar 2013)

Natürlich ist D-Lan sicherer. Wenn ich dir jetzt die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten auflisten sollte, W-Lan Funk abzuhören und dir das im Einzelnen ausführlich zu erklären, wäre ich in 2 Stunden noch dabei.

Um D-Lan überhaupt angreifen zu können, musst du dich schonmal im Haus befinden und eine Steckdose greifbar haben. W-Lan kann seiner Reichweite entsprechend, positionsunabhängig empfangen werden. Um D-Lan theoretisch abzugreifen, braucht man baugleiche Adapter, bei W-Lan reicht ein beliebiger Stick oder ein beliebiges Modul.

Und das sind jetzt nur 2 Beispiele. Natürlich habe auch ich W-Lan, aber von der Datensicherheit sind die beiden Verfahren absolut nicht zu vergleichen. Mehr wollte ich damit auch garnicht sagen


----------



## MyArt (18. Februar 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Natürlich ist D-Lan sicherer. Wenn ich dir jetzt die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten auflisten sollte, W-Lan Funk abzuhören und dir das im Einzelnen ausführlich zu erklären, wäre ich in 2 Stunden noch dabei.
> 
> Um D-Lan überhaupt angreifen zu können, musst du dich schonmal im Haus befinden und eine Steckdose greifbar haben. W-Lan kann seiner Reichweite entsprechend, positionsunabhängig empfangen werden. Um D-Lan theoretisch abzugreifen, braucht man baugleiche Adapter, bei W-Lan reicht ein beliebiger Stick oder ein beliebiges Modul.
> 
> Und das sind jetzt nur 2 Beispiele. Natürlich habe auch ich W-Lan, aber von der Datensicherheit sind die beiden Verfahren absolut nicht zu vergleichen. Mehr wollte ich damit auch garnicht sagen



Natürlich hast du da recht, da stimme ich dir auch zu. Sorry wenn es falsch rüber kommt. 
Ich ging auch erst davon aus das hier ohne Verschlüsselung die Daten durchs Stromkabel flattern. 
Was ich jetzt auch mal behaupte, denn 95% der Kunden freuen sich schon wenn "das Internet aus der anderen Steckdose kommt" 


Ich kenne die Möglichkeiten des W-Lan knackens sehr gut 
Das ist ja besonders bei älteren Verschlüsselungsmethoden Kinderleicht.


----------



## KastenBier (18. Februar 2013)

Nicht nur die Verschlüsselungsmethoden. WPA2 habe ich jetzt einfach mal vorrausgesetzt. Mittlerweile werden die neuen Geräte ja auch standardmäßig damit ausgeliefert. Es gibt da noc einige andere Methoden. Vorallem die Telekom hat da ein innovatives Verfahren entwickelt


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Februar 2013)

Warum gibts du nicht einfach n Appel und n Ei  für 20m LAN-Kabel aus und verlegst du an der unteren Wand entlang?
Ich seh da kein Grund, warum das nicht gehen sollte ^^


----------



## Otep (18. Februar 2013)

Hm, also ich muss diese Woche eh mal in die Wohnung da ich das Audiokabel im Wohnzimmer verlegen muss bevor die Randleisten verlegt werden... dann werde ich mal den Router an die Besagte stelle aufstellen und mit meinem Handy und nem Wifi-Analyzer die Situation abklären  ...

Ins Büro kommen 2 PCs und ein Drucker der über WiFi verfügt... die NAS hätte ich an den Router direkt angeschlossen...

Ein Patchkabel wollte ich nicht verlegen... das sieht nicht so toll aus


----------



## MyArt (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mich schon gefragt für was du einen 4m Schreibtisch brauchst


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Februar 2013)

Nuja, wenn es auch nur halbwegs anständig verlegt ist, fällt das Kabel eigentlich überhaupt nicht auf.
Aber jedem das seine ...


----------



## Ratzel101106 (18. Februar 2013)

So jetzt muss ich dazu auch nochmal was sagen... Mikrowelle hat mein Wlan noch nie gestört und das obwohl ich mit dem Rechner genau an der Wand zur Küche sitze... Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.. die Dinger sind doch abgeschirmt oder ned. So und dann zweitens bin ich jetzt mal davon ausgegangen dass der TE über sein Netzwerk zocken will. Und beim DLAN sieht man deutlich im Laggometer (zb in COD4) wenn du über DLAN angeschlossen bist dass da was nicht rund läuft. Getestet mit Devolo Kit... Denn andere Geräte die auch am Strom hängen beeinflussen das Dlan deutlich! Ich währe auf jeden Fall mal vorsichtig, wenn der TE ne Verkabelung von 1949 hat...
Außerdem steht auch in der Betriebsanleitung eines DLAN´s genau das drin was ich eben gesagt habe. Unter Umständen beeinflussen andere Geräte dein DLAN. Bei mir wars jedenfalls so. War damals richtig kacke... regelmäßige Laggs am laufenden Band. Wenn du dir ein DLAN zulegst achte darauf dass es allein an einer Steckdose hängt und nicht mit dem ganzen anderen Quatsch an nem 3er Verteiler...

LG Ratze


----------



## Otep (18. Februar 2013)

Hm, ja ich zocke und das schon viel 
Habe keine Mikrowelle 
Sitzen ja zu zweit an dem Tisch... darum so lang 

Ich denke auch das die Elektroleitungen im Haus nicht optimal sind... und mit Sicherheit wurden auch nicht alle Leitungen erneuert... dazu kommt das ich links und rechts vom Schreibtisch je eine Steckdose habe die beide über ein Zuleitung laufen... und nicht separat... Sprich: eine Zuleitung und daran hängen 2 PC's, 2 TFT's, Drucker, Lampe etc... und dann noch das DLan?

Ich sage nicht das DLan schlecht ist, ich denke nur für meinen Fall vielleicht nicht so optimal...


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (18. Februar 2013)

Dlan Adapter mögen es sowieso nicht wenn man sie in eine Mehrfachsteckdose steckt, worst case ist wenn diese sogar noch einen Schalter oder gar einen Blitzschutz hat. 
Direkt aus der Wand (Ordentliche Installation aus den 80ern) bekomme ich bei einer ungefähren Leitungslänge von 20m 200/200Mbit im Status angezeigt, effektiv ~160. In einer Mehrfachsteckdose mit Schalter und Blitzschutz im besten Fall noch 10Mbit effektiv bei einem Verbindungsstatus von 50Mbit. 
Der Ping liegt per Dlan bei 6ms, per Wlan bei 15ms lt. Speedtest.net, 3 Versuche, Testserver in der gleichen Stadt von süc Dacor direkt durchgehend mit LWL angebunden.

Also hilft wohl nur probieren bei dir :-/


----------



## KastenBier (18. Februar 2013)

Elektronische Leitungen müssen in Deutschland einem gewissen Standard entsprechen. Leitungen von 1949 erfüllen diesen Tatbestand nicht. Ich denke in der Vergangenheit wurden bei der Sanierung auch neue Leitungen verlegt. Und wie ich bereits sagte, wenn du nicht gerade 3 Wärempilze an deinen Stromkreis hängst, hast du mit D-Lan fast genau die gleichen Latenzen, wie auch mit ganz normalem Patchkabel.


----------



## Slasher_78 (18. Februar 2013)

Suppentrulli1988 schrieb:


> Dlan Adapter mögen es sowieso nicht wenn man sie in eine Mehrfachsteckdose steckt, worst case ist wenn diese sogar noch einen Schalter oder gar einen Blitzschutz hat.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ist aber alles halb so wild. Es gibt auch Adapter die dann eine Schukoöffnung quasi durchreichen. Da kann dann auch wieder eine Mehrfachsteckdose ran. Dennoch empfehle ich erst den WLAN Check und erst bei eventuell vorhandenem Funkhurricane doch DLAN zu nehmen. Bei WLAN ist halt der nächste Restaurantbesuch schon eingespart


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (18. Februar 2013)

Wobei ich (angenommen Dlan stellt sich als tauglicher heraus) nicht auf den letzten Cent schauen würde. Gute Wlan Karten/Sticks kosten auch Geld. Ein kleines Dlan Set von Devolo geht schon um 60€ über den Tisch. 
Wer einen Ivy i5/i7 Prozessor kauft sollte nicht am 1600er RAM sparen weil 1333er auch gehen würde... Wer ne 7970 im Rechner hat sollte auch mindestens nen 1080p Monitor haben und keine 17er Röhre... Und weil Autovergleiche immer "toll" sind: Würdest du E10 in nen Ferrari tanken? 
Kurz gesagt: Warum Potential verschenken durch sparen an der falschen Stelle?


----------



## Otep (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt beides in Erwägung zu ziehen... die Lösung die mehr Performance/Redundanz hat/bietet werde ich nehmen unabhängig was diese dann kostet.

Ich danke schon mal für die Infos und werde das Ergebnis dann verkünden


----------



## Slasher_78 (20. Februar 2013)

Was mir da gerade so ins Auge gesprungen ist...

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt günstig ist oder nicht, aber der TE wird sich wohl schon einen Überblick gemacht haben. Und sputen ist angesagt, das Angebot gilt nur noch 4 Stunden...


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (20. Februar 2013)

Gut ist das schon, günstig auch. Aber, die 200Mbit werden nur unter optimalsten Bedingungen erreicht. Im Normalen Betrieb würd ich mal so zwischen 70 und 110Mbit erwarten. 
Wenn dann müsste man gleich zum 500er Set greifen.


----------

